# Störung bei Abstecken eines Profibusteilnehmers



## technikchef (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo ans forum,

wir haben eine anlage mit einem Profibussystem. Es gibt mehrer teilnehmer von et200s bis festo ventilinseln. Der Bus läuft ohne störung. Wir hatten vorabnahme von der anlage. Es wurde dann getestet wenn man einen Teilnehmer absteckt dann muss in der Profibus diagnose angezeigt werden welcher teilnehmer ausgefallen ist. An der Ventilinsel sind 2 M12 Busstecker angeschlossen. es wurde ein stecker abgesteckt und in der diagnose zeigt es an dass der Profibus bis zu der Ventilinsel läuft aber die restlichen Teilnehmer gehen auf Störung. ist ja klar weil der Profibus an der Ventilinsel unterbrochen wurde. 

Meine Frage ist warum die Teilnehmer von der CPU bis zur Ventilinsel keinen Busfehler haben? Der Profibus ist unterbrochen und es fehlt ja dann der zweite Endwiderstand. Die Leitungslänge beträgt ca. 70m. Geschwindigkeit weiß ich nicht. 

Würde mich über ein paar antworten freuen.

MFG


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wenn die Anlage ohne Endwiderstand überhaupt nicht laufen würe, wären seeeeehr viele Busprobleme schon bei der IBN gelöst.

Aber dieser Drecks-Krutzifix-Bus  läuft eben zur Not auch ohne den Endwiderstand, aber eben nicht stabil.


MfG


----------



## ragin (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Technikchef,
die Wunderwelt vom Profibus...
WIr haben auch ein paar Anlagen.
Zu deinem "Problem". Ich kenn die M12 Stecker nicht. Wir z.B. haben von Siemens die Sub D Stecker in den der Endwiderstand ein/aus geschaltet werden kann. Aber auch je nachdem Funktioniert der Bus wirklich ohne Abschluß, aber die vorgegene Geschwindigkeit des Masters ist immer ausschlag gebennt. Daher, wird die Geschwindigkeit erhöht, bricht der Bus mit Sicherheit zusammen. 
Siehe Dir doch auch mal die technische Doku zum Stecker an, evtl. wird beim Abziehen der Endwiderstand gekoppelt???

Grüße
Ragin


----------



## TommyG (16 Oktober 2010)

Sockenralf,

das ist die beste Beschreibung des Systems... Oft findet man den Fehler, wenn mann die 'andere Seite mal überprüft. Bei uns hängen CPU, 1 - 3 FU' im Schrank. einmal 'rechts' und einmalklinks sind dann die beiden 'Außenstellen'.

Letztens war im Panel die Station 'rechts' als gestört angezeigt, der Anschlußwiderstand 'links' hatte sich beim Transport rausgerappelt. Funny war, dass wenn die R's in der falschen Stellung waren, dann war scheinbar alles i.O., aber halt nicht stabil. 

Greetz, Tom

wie gesagt, Drecks-Krutzifix-Bus....


----------



## o_prang (17 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Grundlage vom Profibus ist ja die 2-Draht RS485 Technik.

In jeder Spezifikation wird eigentlich angegeben, dass die RS485 am Ende mit einem Widerstand abgeschlossen sein soll. Aber die Praxis zeigt, dass so ein Endwiderstand bei kurzen Leitungen sogar hinderlich sein kann.

Dass die Teilnehmer von der CPU bis zur Ventilinsel funktionieren lässt sich damit erklären, dass die Leitungslänge von der CPU gerade so lang ist, dass der Bus hier auch ohne den Endwiderstand läuft. 
Meist "merkt" auch nur der Master den fehlenden Endwiderstand, weil die Signallaufzeiten in dem Bussystem dann nicht mehr stimmen.


----------



## IBFS (17 Oktober 2010)

Wenn man öfter mal Anlagenteile abschalten muss, dann als letztes Element ein:

6ES7972-0DA00-0AA0 
RS485 ABSCHLUSS- WIDERSTAND ZUR TERMINIERUNG VON PROFIBUS-/MPI-NETZEN 
LP: 67,50 EUR 

Einfach den Profibus vom letzten Teilnehmer wieder in den Schaltscharnk
zurückziehen, an das o.g. Teil anklemmen und 24Volt daranklemmen.
Dann sollte es keine Probleme mehr geben.
Natürlich müssen dann dennoch immer schön alle Stecker auf "Durchzug" stehen,
sonst hier auch das Teil nix. 

Frank


----------

